# London camping store?



## Matt S (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey all,

Can anyone recommend a decent camping/outdoors store in London that isn't just a Millets?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 16, 2008)

Blacks or Snow & Rock, both in Covent Garden? There's some more round there too


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 16, 2008)

kathmandu is on berners st, just off oxford st.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 16, 2008)

There's a Blacks and Snow & Rock on High Street Ken too.

As well as a Milets too.


----------



## Matt S (Sep 16, 2008)

Ta all, some to be getting on with there. 

Matt


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 16, 2008)

There's one in Buckingham Palace Road


----------



## d.a.s.h (Sep 16, 2008)

There is a cluster of camping/outdoor shops around the junction of Bedford Street and Maiden Lane, between Covent Garden and the Strand. They include:

Ellis Brigham - expensive
Cotswold Outdoors - mid-range
Field and Trek - mid-range
Mountain Warehouse - cheap
Some other place opposite Cotswold Outdoors - also cheap

Elsewhere, Itchy Feet on Wardour Street is quite good, as is Snow and Rock off Long Acre (already mentioned above).

Online, these people are price-competitive and provide very quick response and delivery:

http://backpackinglight.co.uk

What sort of stuff are you after?


----------



## pogofish (Sep 16, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Blacks or Snow & Rock, both in Covent Garden? There's some more round there too



Blacks & Millets are part of the same group.  With virtually identical stock IME.

http://www.answers.com/topic/blacks-leisure-group-plc


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/scala.html


----------



## Matt S (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, lots of knowledge on here. 

I'm after some new equipment in a lightweight style - bivibags and the like, which I'd like to try out....sick of hauling tents and big heavy packs all over the place, and my kit is getting ancient.

Matt


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 16, 2008)

teuchter said:


> http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/scala.html


 

Yes, but they no longer sell tents


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 16, 2008)

*Camping & Outdoor Centre*
41 Ludgate Hill, London, EC4M 7JN
020 7329 8757

*Silverman's Ltd*
Mile End, London, E1 4PS
020 7790 0900

*Blacks*
10-12 Holborn, London, EC1N 2LL
020 7404 5681

*Hardwear Clothing Ltd*
70 Essex Road, London, N1 8LT
020 7359 8667

*Blacks*
75a Upper Street, London, N1 0NU
020 7354 8367

*Field & Trek Plc*
42 Maiden Lane, London, WC2E 7LJ
020 7379 3793

*Back Packer*
136 Charing Cross Road, London, WC2H 0LA
020 7836 1160

*Blacks*
53-54 Rathbone Place, London, W1T 1JR
020 7636 6645

*Blacks*
27 Buckingham Palace Road, London, SW1W 0PP
020 7834 6007

*Outdoors*
27 Buckingham Palace Road, London, SW1W 0PP
020 7834 6007

*Victoria** Camping & Surplus Centre*
39 Wilton Road, London, SW1V 1LJ
020 7834 3371

*Outdoor Emporium*
67 Camden Road, London, NW1 9EU
020 7428 9533

*Field & Trek Ltd*
105 Baker Street, London, W1U 6EZ
020 7224 0049

*Urban Rock*
Green Lanes, London, N4 2NU
020 8211 0475

*Millets*
205 Lewisham High Street, London, SE13 6LY
020 8852 1909

*H C Briggs Camping Equipment Ltd*
88 Forest Road, London, E17 6JH
020 8520 2705

*Blacks*
61-63 St. John's Road, London, SW11 1QX
020 7223 7004

*Trek Mate*
137 Earls Court Road, London, SW5 9RH
020 7373 2364

*Blacks*
176 Kensington High Street, London, W8 7RG
020 7361 0060

*Nomad Travellers Store & Medical Centre*
3-4 Turnpike Lane, Wellington Terrace, London, N8 0PX
0845 310 4470

*Army & Navy Stores*
691 Romford Road, London, E12 5AD
020 8478 7105

*Army & Navy Stores
Lockwood Way, London, E17 5RB
020 8527 3735*

*A & N (Clothing & Camping) Ltd.*
Unit 6, Lockwood Way, London, London, E17 5RB
020 8527 3735

*Cotswold The Outdoor People*
42-46 Uxbridge Road, London, W12 8ND
020 8743 2976

*Trek King*
847 Fulham Road, London, SW6 5HJ
020 7736 5982


*Crystal** Palace Camping*
15-17 Central Hill, London, SE19 1BG
020 8766 6060

*Millets*
The Blenheim Centre, 3-5 High Street, London, SE20 7EZ
020 8776 7895

*Millets*
122 Eltham High Street, London, SE9 1BJ
020 8850 2822

*Millets*
154 High Road, Ilford, Essex, IG1 1LL
020 8478 7341

*Millets*
98 Putney High Street, London, SW15 1RB
020 8788 2300

*Blacks*
Prince Charles Drive, Brent Cross Shopping Centre, London, NW4 3FP
020 8203 9895

*Millets*
167 Chiswick High Road, London, W4 2DR
020 8994 5807

*Millets*
65 High Street, Bromley, Kent, BR1 1JY
020 8460 0418

*Blacks*
378 Chiswick High Road, London, W4 5TF
020 8747 4735

*Millets*
34 The Broadway, London, SW19 1RE
020 8946 6644

*Natural Medicine Centre*
72 High Street, West Wickham, Kent, BR4 0NH
020 8776 1525

*Millets Leisure*
10 The Town, Enfield, Middlesex, EN2 6BE
020 8363 1682

*Camping & Outdoor Centre*
40-44 St. Georges Walk, Croydon, Surrey, CR0 1YJ
020 8688 1730

*Outdoors*
40-44 St. Georges Wk, Croydon, Surrey, CR0 1YJ
020 8688 1730

*Millets*
50-54 High Street, Croydon, Surrey, CR0 1YB
020 8688 6066

*Blacks Leisure Group Plc*
Unit 8 the Arcadia Centre, Ealing Bdwy, London, London, W5 5ND
020 8840 1514

*Millets*
119 Broadway, Bexleyheath, Kent, DA6 7HF
020 8303 5089

*Blacks*
8 The Broadway, The Arcadia Centre, London, W5 2ND
020 8840 1514


----------



## d.a.s.h (Sep 16, 2008)

Matt S said:


> Wow, lots of knowledge on here.
> 
> I'm after some new equipment in a lightweight style - bivibags and the like, which I'd like to try out....sick of hauling tents and big heavy packs all over the place, and my kit is getting ancient.
> 
> Matt



You can lots of very lightweight kit nowadays, but the London shops aren't the best places to look.

As before, http://www.backpackinglight.co.uk is a good site for some kit, see also http://www.ultralightoutdoorgear.co.uk.

Bivi bags are indeed light, but some one-person tents are very light too, eg Terra Nova Laser Competition at under 1kg.


----------



## Matt S (Sep 16, 2008)

Ta, backpackinglight looks perfect for what I am searching for.

Matt


----------



## Dan U (Sep 16, 2008)

there is that huge place near Canada Water tube.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't think decathlon are that great for the more adventurous types of camping, such as bivvies. when I went up there just before glastonbury I think every one of their tents on display was a pop up of some variety.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 16, 2008)

decathalon has a huge range of stuff- if you want to do K2, then its not for your, but for non extreme adventure camping, its hard to beat

No designer labels tho - all ( pretty much ) own brand

fishing stuff is value, if not a big brand


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but they no longer sell tents



How do you know? Have you ever asked them?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 16, 2008)

teuchter said:


> How do you know? Have you ever asked them?



i didn't even think that that place exists as a camping shop anymore...


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2008)

boohoo said:


> i didn't even think that that place exists as a camping shop anymore...



But not only camping stores sell tents.


----------



## Pat24 (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know if it has been mentioned before, but the mointain warehouse is super cheap and they seem to have everything you might need for a good camping trip. 

http://www.mountainwarehouse.com/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> How do you know? Have you ever asked them?


 

I've not looked at your link but I'm thinking it's the Tent and Tarpaulin place on Brixton Hill.



























It's been shut for years and therefore does not sell tents. 

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong though


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've not looked at your link but I'm thinking it's the Tent and Tarpaulin place on Brixton Hill.
> 
> 
> It's been shut for years and therefore does not sell tents.
> ...



I don't even live on the Hill and know it has been closed for years. It did use to sell tents and stuff.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2008)

boohoo said:


> I don't even live on the Hill and know it has been closed for years. It did use to sell tents and stuff.


 

teuchter also lives on the Hill and yet is asking me how I know they don't sell tents


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> teuchter also lives on the Hill and yet is asking me how I know they don't sell tents



But have you asked the current incumbents whether they sell tents, Minnie?

There is no way to know this for sure unless you have asked them.

For example, the George IV used to sell beer. The George IV is now closed. However, it is still possible to buy beer in those premises. I know because I have asked.

Likewise, Tile Magic no longer exists. However, I believe it is still possible to buy tiles in the same premises. This I know without having to ask, as they advertise the fact.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> But have you asked the current incumbents whether they sell tents, Minnie?
> 
> There is no way to know this for sure unless you have asked them.
> 
> ...


 

Yes well the George IV hasn't been called that for years either.  It was George Four and now Southside 

What's Tile Magic called now since it's refurb that has just magically and drastically changed it from Tile Magic to er...?

Now that the Tent and Tarpaulin shop is a restaurant, I'm not sure what they're serving.  Maybe it's bedouin style?  Order your food and sit in a tent out the back?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Now that the Tent and Tarpaulin shop is a restaurant, I'm not sure what they're serving.



I'm pleased to see that you have now admitted you were wrong to just assume that they don't sell tents any more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I'm pleased to see that you have now admitted you were wrong to just assume that they don't sell tents any more.


 

I admit I was wrong to assume.  However, I'd like to have a bet with you that they don't


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 17, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *Silverman's Ltd*
> Mile End, London, E1 4PS
> 020 7790 0900



I wouldn't recommend anyone going to Silvermans unless they know what they want, the place is like an Aladdin's cave full of stuff that sings a siren-song of "buy me, buy me" to you!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> I wouldn't recommend anyone going to Silvermans unless they know what they want, the place is like an Aladdin's cave full of stuff that sings a siren-song of "buy me, buy me" to you!


 

You'd come out of there a little poorer then


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I admit I was wrong to assume.  However, I'd like to have a bet with you that they don't



I'm not going to risk losing any money over it. As long as I have got you to admit you were wrong, I am happy that the matter has been resolved and concluded.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I'm not going to risk losing any money over it. As long as I have got you to admit you were wrong, I am happy that the matter has been resolved and concluded.


 


I *never *admited I was wrong about them selling tents, only that I was wrong to assume


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I *never *admited I was wrong about them selling tents, only that I was wrong to assume



Which was all I ever accused you of.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Which was all I ever accused you of.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, I think we have all learnt a valuable lesson today.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2008)

So Teuchter is wrong ( but likes to be a smart arse about it....) and Minnie the Minx is right.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2008)

boohoo said:


> So Teuchter is wrong ( but likes to be a smart arse about it....) and Minnie the Minx is right.


 

You are bang on boohoo.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2008)

boohoo said:


> So Teuchter is wrong ( but likes to be a smart arse about it....) and Minnie the Minx is right.



No, teuchter is right as usual, Minnie is wrong, and now boohoo is wrong too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> No, teuchter is right as usual, Minnie is wrong, and now boohoo is wrong too.


 


sorry matey, you're outvoted


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> No, teuchter is right as usual, Minnie is wrong, and now boohoo is wrong too.



So both myself and Minnie knew that the camping shop had gone and if we are going to take your picture literally, you would be suggesting entering into a time machine to go to Brixton past and purchase a tent to bring into the future. As far as we know that type of time travel on that scale exists in fiction books and star trek , therefore making it impossible to go to that particular camp shop in that particular space (and time) therefore making you wrong and us right. 

I thank you...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2008)

boohoo said:


> So both myself and Minnie knew that the camping shop had gone and if we are going to take your picture literally, you would be suggesting entering into a time machine to go to Brixton past and purchase a tent to bring into the future. As far as we know that type of time travel on that scale exists in fiction books and star trek , therefore making it impossible to go to that particular camp shop in that particular space (and time) therefore making you wrong and us right.
> 
> I thank you...


 


Quite, although teuchter will probably be along shortly to inform us he's a time traveller


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2008)

Teuchter is in his time machine now, going into Brixton past to stop the camping shop close so that he can be right...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2008)

boohoo said:


> Teucher is in his time machine now, going into Brixton past to stop the camping shop close so that he can be right...


 

Excellent, but do they do bivibags as that's what OP is after


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2008)

I think they did do those - it might be where my brother got his. However, if once teuchter brings back the camping shop into exisitence having then messed with the space /time continum (but that is a whole different matter), and we can't get a bivi bag - there is an army surplus on Walworth road - that has that kinda thing.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2008)

Once I have finished building my time machine, I'm going to turn it back into a cinema, not a camping store.

The cinema will sell tents, so that I can not only prove Minnie wrong but also win her bet.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Once I have finished building my time machine, I'm going to turn it back into a cinema, not a camping store.
> 
> The cinema will sell tents, so that I can not only prove Minnie wrong but also win her bet.



I wouldn't waste my time travelling to re-create the cinema, I would fight to keep the river from being culverted.   

(If you want to win your bet with Minnie, turn up outside ye olde camping shop and try to sell someone your tent thus proving tents are sold on that site.)


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> How do you know? Have you ever asked them?



I don't need to ask anyone to *know* that they don't sell tents. Neither does minnie. 

Tents are no longer sold from those premises.  FACT.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2008)

It is disappointing to have to share these boards with such narrow-minded types.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> It is disappointing to have to share these boards with such narrow-minded types.



Narrow-minded?  How so?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> It is disappointing to have to share these boards with such narrow-minded types.



Sharing the boards with people who can't accept they are wrong is rather disappointing...


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Narrow-minded?  How so?


next time any of us spot teuchter, he needs to be frog marched up to the Resturant and made to ask them if they sell tents. Just so we can all have closure and sleep soundly at night.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Narrow-minded?  How so?



Such that they can not comprehend the possibility that a restaurant might, in exceptional circumstances, sell a tent.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 17, 2008)

boohoo said:


> next time any of us spot teuchter, he needs to be frog marched up to the Resturant and made to ask them if they sell tents. Just so we can all have closure and sleep soundly at night.




No need.  Tents are not sold there.  Simple fact. 


No one needs to ask the restaurant owners, and even if they wanted to they couldn't.  The restaurant is shut.  It no longer sells anything, let alone theoretical tents.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Such that they can not comprehend the possibility that a restaurant might, in exceptional circumstances, sell a tent.



See my post no. 53.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> No need.  Tents are not sold there.  Simple fact.
> 
> 
> No one needs to ask the restaurant owners, and even if they wanted to they couldn't.  The restaurant is shut.  It no longer sells anything, let alone theoretical tents.



Well. Perhaps if the restaurant owners had diversified into camping equipment, they wouldn't have gone under. Let this be a lesson to them.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> No need.  Tents are not sold there.  Simple fact.
> 
> 
> No one needs to ask the restaurant owners, and even if they wanted to they couldn't.  The restaurant is shut.  It no longer sells anything, let alone theoretical tents.



well, then make him bang on the window of the now closed resturant to see if anyone arrives so that he can ask them if they sell tents.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 17, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You'd come out of there a little poorer then



I have done, more times than I care to remember. 
It was one of those places squaddies always headed, because you could buy extra kit from there.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Well. Perhaps if the restaurant owners had diversified into camping equipment, they wouldn't have gone under. Let this be a lesson to them.




Just quoting, in case.






crosses fingers it's the place she's thinking of.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> I have done, more times than I care to remember.
> It was one of those places squaddies always headed, because you could buy extra kit from there.


 

I used to buy quilted jackets in there for b/f for working on the sites in winter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Well. Perhaps if the restaurant owners had diversified into camping equipment, they wouldn't have gone under. Let this be a lesson to them.


 

Well why did the Tent place shut in the first place?  Maybe it wasn't selling enough food?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well why did the Tent place shut in the first place?  Maybe it wasn't selling enough food?



The Great Kendal Mint Cake Shortage of 2001.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> The Great Kendal Mint Cake Shortage of 2001.


 


I'm surprised, can't stand the things myself 

To be honest, I'd imagine it was more to do with the size of Wagon Wheels nowadays.  People probably thought they were being ripped off


----------



## Andy the Don (Sep 18, 2008)

*Outdoor Emporium*
67 Camden Road, London, NW1 9EU
020 7428 9533

This shop comes highly recommend, owner is a really nice chap who does not mind you trying stuff out and takes time to explain the product range and will say a cheaper product is better than the more expensive brand name.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> crosses fingers it's the place she's thinking of.



Just quoting.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Just quoting.




 

More awake this morning than usual?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2008)

Starts blame laying exercise... 



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Now that the Tent and Tarpaulin shop is a restaurant,


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Starts blame laying exercise...


 

but it isn't a restaurant 

Is it a lap-dancing club or is that next door?

If so, do they lap-dance in tents?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2008)

Last night at about 7.30pm, it was the "South Beach" restaurant/bar. The shutters were down and it was therefore not possible to tell whether or not it is still "open". I shall be keeping my beady eye on those shutters over the next few days and should I see them lifted and people inside then someone is going to hear all about it and have to decide which of her hats she is going to eat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Last night at about 7.30pm, it was the "South Beach" restaurant/bar. The shutters were down and it was therefore not possible to tell whether or not it is still "open". I shall be keeping my beady eye on those shutters over the next few days and should I see them lifted and people inside then someone is going to hear all about it and have to decide which of her hats she is going to eat.


 


will you go in if they're lap-dancing?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Last night at about 7.30pm, it was the "South Beach" restaurant/bar. The shutters were down and it was therefore not possible to tell whether or not it is still "open". I shall be keeping my beady eye on those shutters over the next few days and should I see them lifted and people inside then someone is going to hear all about it and have to decide which of her hats she is going to eat.



(((minnie and her hats)))



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> will you go in if they're lap-dancing?




Yes.  But don't expect him to 'fess up.  We'll have to keep our beady little eyes on him.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2008)

Minnie has already eaten her hat.

And even I did go in there to see the lap-dancers, she wouldn't have to worry because I don't know what she looks like, so I wouldn't recognise her.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2008)

(((boohoo and her hats)))

at least she has lots to choose from.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Minnie has already eaten her hat.
> 
> And even I did go in there to see the lap-dancers, she wouldn't have to worry because I don't know what she looks like, so I wouldn't recognise her.


 

I don't have any hats (except my sun hats) and I don't dance, especially not on laps or around poles 

Maybe boohoo or quim do though


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Sep 18, 2008)

Bivvy Bag here:

http://www.the-outdoor.co.uk/ishop/853/shopscr197.html

I think you only get the bivvy bag on the left & not the sleeping bag inner for your spondolicks but it's fine for use with ordinary sleeping bags.  Got one from them for £30 a couple of years ago, works fine.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't have any hats (except my sun hats) and I don't dance, especially not on laps or around poles
> 
> Maybe boohoo or quim do though




boohoo does samba.  She's never mentioned poles or laps.  She's an adaptable girl though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> boohoo does samba. She's never mentioned poles or laps. She's an adaptable girl though.


 

Has she got something against Eastern Europeans and laplanders then?


----------



## Matt S (Sep 18, 2008)

Hmm, and this thread started off so on topic. 

Matt


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2008)

Matt S said:


> Hmm, and this thread started off so on topic.
> 
> Matt


 

and what thanks did I get for listing dozens of shops?


----------



## Matt S (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, I said thanks generally twice!

Matt


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2008)

Matt S said:


> Hey, I said thanks generally twice!
> 
> Matt


 


Yeah, but I spent ageeeeeeeeeeeeeeees looking them up and typing them all in 



































Well, cut and paste actually but...


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2008)

minnie deserves special thanks.  Because she's special.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2008)

Matt S said:


> Hmm, and this thread started off so on topic.
> 
> Matt



By definition, all threads start off on topic.

I challenge you to create a thread that starts off off-topic.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't have any hats (except my sun hats) and I don't dance, especially not on laps or around poles
> 
> Maybe boohoo or quim do though



lap dancing and hat eating...

Sounds like a good night out...


----------



## tarannau (Sep 19, 2008)

Having been to the South Beach restaurant above I strongly recommend that the owners refrain from selling food and sell tents instead.

Bizarrely that domed camping shop was the first place my mum worked in when she moved over to Blighty. It has a massive, and I mean massive basement - the guy made a small fortune by selling uniforms to both the Israeli and Palestinian authorities by all accounts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Having been to the South Beach restaurant above I strongly recommend that the owners refrain from selling food and sell tents instead.
> 
> Bizarrely that domed camping shop was the first place my mum worked in when she moved over to Blighty. It has a massive, and I mean massive basement - the guy made a small fortune by selling uniforms to both the Israeli and Palestinian authorities by all accounts.


 

hm, soldiers lapdancing


----------

